# Avoiding a summons: I am to be served with an Ordinary Civil Bill, done nothing wrong



## upset (26 Jan 2010)

I know that I am to be served with an Ordinary Civil Bill. 

I have done absolutely nothing wrong and the whole thing is outrageous and 'misconceived'. 

I want to avoid being served for as long as possible. 

A summons server has already been to the house. 

Does anyone know how many times they try and what their usual procedures are? What do they do if they can't effect service? Any advice gratefully received.
upset


----------



## mf1 (26 Jan 2010)

*Re: Avoiding a summons*



upset said:


> I know that I am to be served with an Ordinary Civil Bill. I have done absolutely nothing wrong and the whole thing is outrageous and 'misconceived'. I want to avoid being served for as long as possible. A summons server has already been to the house. Does anyone know how many times they try and what their usual procedures are? What do they do if they can't effect service? Any advice gratefully received.
> upset



There is an inevitability about being properly served if the Plaintiff wants to effect service. Sub-service, by way of ordinary post, is a likely scenario if they can prove you are avoiding service and are resident at the address.

If you have done nothing wrong, you can defend the Civil Bill. 

But, it does sound as if they are determined, so why not just deal with it? 

mf


----------



## upset (27 Jan 2010)

*Re: Avoiding a summons: I am to be served with an Ordinary Civil Bill, done nothing w*

Defending a civil bill takes time, money and stress. In this case there are five defendants, three of which are, in effect, the state. I want to delay so that I can be indemnified by the state on whose behalf I was acting when this matter came up. On top of that, I live on a very small pension and I simply can't afford to incur debts that I can't pay and that I'm certain won't be paid by the plaintiff when he loses. The third reason is that I have a number of chronic illnesses and I'm supposed to avoid stress. It's very stressful to be wrongly accused of something and to be drawn in to the inexorable processes of the law. A person's life can be seriously messed up just because someone takes a case against them. It doesn't matter if it's totally without justification - you're forced to defend it.


----------

